# Lighter suggestion



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi everybody, I was wondering what brand of lighter everyone suggests and where is the cheapest place to buy them. 

Right now I have been lighting with a normal Bic lighter and sometimes with matches and it is a pain because I have to smoke outside and it is usually fairly windy. I've been looking around and have been really interested in the dual flame torches, seems like it would make the lighting process a whole lot easier.

Also, when you light with one of the butane torches, do you still hold the lighter in front and draw the flame in, or do you have to physically touch the cigar with the flames?

Thanks


----------



## sleepyjim (Jul 24, 2004)

Colibri I use a quantum Chancellor retails about $100 but got it for $10 on cigarbid. I love it.

Yep flame not to touch cigar.

I got a colibri woodgrain firebird, retails $20 Its new in box, never use if ya want it I'll send it and you can send me cigars for it.

LMK

Jim


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

You will get a much more clean taste if you go with a butane lighter of any sort. You can usually get a cheap disposable one at your smoke shop fairly cheaply--like 2 or 3 bucks.

I would suggest making a 15-20 dollar investment in a torch lighter. This is a low end torch...but I have one that I carry with me and it's worked just great for quite a number of years. 

When I use a torch, I usually toast the end pretty good by putting the flame directly to the cigar. A butane lighter won't impart the same kind of taste/fumes as your Bic lighter will so touching it to the smoke isn't a problem. I use circular motions around the tip of the cigar...paying close attention to the edges for about 30 or so seconds. Then I slowly rotate the smoke at the same time as drawing in breaths when I'm ready to do the actual lighting.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I used to spend money on Collibri and Blazer lighters but I kept losing and breaking them. I now use less expensive Nibo lighters. They perform as well as the brands listed above, but go through fuel more quickly. I am currently using Nibo "Space" series triple torches.

A Yahoo shopping vendor "Keychains4You.com" seems to still have the best deal going: $7, and cheap shipping (mine was $1.50 back in May)

Click * Here* to check it out. A picture is below.










Matt


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Important! Don't use Ronson Butane with any torch lighter.. It will clog and ruin your lighter if you do. The Ronson butane comes in the white can with black and red lettering.

Most cigar shops will have either Lava or Vector triple refined butane - these work well. If they don't have either of those look for Colibri, but it costs more simply because of the name.

Matt


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

Vector makes great lighters which are reasonably priced.


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

Nibo's are great and the price is right. I've got a Colibri torch and a Colibri pipe lighter. I've had both less than a year and both are BACK at Colibri being worked on. :c 

Colibri and Lava are the Butane's I use. Both are great. :al


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

txmatt said:


> I used to spend money on Collibri and Blazer lighters but I kept losing and breaking them. I now use less expensive Nibo lighters. They perform as well as the brands listed above, but go through fuel more quickly. I am currently using Nibo "Space" series triple torches.
> 
> A Yahoo shopping vendor "Keychains4You.com" seems to still have the best deal going: $7, and cheap shipping (mine was $1.50 back in May)


Thanks for the suggestion, I ordered one last night! can't beat $7, and that was cheaper than what they had it on cigarbid.com.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

CigarHoss said:


> When I use a torch, I usually toast the end pretty good by putting the flame directly to the cigar. A butane lighter won't impart the same kind of taste/fumes as your Bic lighter will so touching it to the smoke isn't a problem. I use circular motions around the tip of the cigar...paying close attention to the edges for about 30 or so seconds. Then I slowly rotate the smoke at the same time as drawing in breaths when I'm ready to do the actual lighting.


I just paid close attention to how I lit a cigar and I suppose I don't actually touch the torch flame to the cigar. I hold it just below and make my circles.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I have sevaral lighters.

I have 2 colibri lighters. I have a quantum single flame that was $30 dollars at my local shop it is a good lighter always dependable. I also the the Trifecta. Great lighter has no problem lighting any cigar. It is a triflame. I have about 5 cheapy tourches. They all perform good. I got them from one of though lighter discount places for 1.78 each. They have lasted about 4 months and are still working ok. Not comparable to the colibri but ok. Especially if I am someplace that I don't want to get my good lighter damaged I will take the cheapy.

I also have a vector Delta 2 flame. It is a great lighter also. As good as the colibri.

I also have a Lucienne Excel Lighter. I had it for 2 days and it broke I am sending it back to lucienne for waranty repair. But still that is an extra 10 buck to get a $19 lighter fixed. I must admit i light a cigar great never burned the cigar with a real soft flame. 

i have never tried a nibo but I am going to get one. Thompson's has the 3 triple flame Nibo Space lighter for $29.95. That seems like a good deal.


----------



## jackmoe (Jun 11, 2004)

Is there a way to clear a lighter after you have used Ronson on it? Or is it just better to toss it and start over?


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

jackmoe said:


> Is there a way to clear a lighter after you have used Ronson on it? Or is it just better to toss it and start over?


I think there is a method to clean out the lighter...I'm sure someone on here knows. I used Ronsson fuel before and really noticed a difference in the length and power of the flame when I changed (I bought a can of Colibri). I didn't clean it out, just started refilling with the new fuel. The difference was immediate.


----------



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey guys, i'm a fairly new smoker, you can check out my other post in the new gorilla forum. "under educated..." post. anyways, are all the "jet flame" lighters you see butane? even the cheapo Gas station kind? just wondering. thanks.... btw. I have a zippo that uses the fuel is came with, it stinks. I mean like I spark it up and it smells, why is that. I purge after using that think.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Foxtrot, if you use a Zippo purge afterwards. I know people who smoke $15 cigars all the time and use a Zippo and don't mind the taste. If you smoke frequently you will find yourself annoyed with how often you need to fill jet lighters. This frequency is why some smokers switch to Zippos as they don't need filled as often AND can be filled more quickly and easily.

The cheapy lighters you see at gas stations are butane jet lighters and will get just as hot as $100 Colibris. As a rule of thumb the less you pay for a jet lighter the less fuel efficient it is. The cheaper ones also blow out more easily. As cheap as butane is the worry isn't the loss of money over time, its the pain of filling them. If you are tempted to go with the $2 cheapies look on eBay, there are vendors vendors that sell 10 and 20 packs of those lighters for even less than the gas stations.

Matt


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

IMHO a cheapo bic lighter is better than a zippo for cigars but if you are going to use a zippo, light it and let it burn for a few seconds. That will allow some of the excess fluid and fumes to burn off.


----------



## kanadakid (Jul 19, 2004)

TX matt,


i am with you !!! I have to refill mine about every 5 cigars. I have the Nibo and it is great when it is full. But you are 100 % right they need filling often.

It is a triple tourch so that may have something to do with it. 

what is a good torch that stays lit and filled longer ???


Boys ???



Kid


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I have the Colibri Triple flame lighter. I get about 10 cigar lights out of it with about 3 to 5 purges cigar. So I think it is pretty fuel efficients. For a triple flame. My Colibri single flame is one of the smaller ones. I get about 10 cigars out of it. If I have to purge a lot it goes down to about 5 cigars.

I have one $7 cheapo. It is great. I get 20 cigars out of it with about 5 purges per cigar. The tank is huge.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

kanadakid said:


> TX matt,
> i am with you !!! I have to refill mine about every 5 cigars. I have the Nibo and it is great when it is full. But you are 100 % right they need filling often.
> 
> It is a triple tourch so that may have something to do with it.
> ...


Hey Kid,

Colibri, Prometheus, Blazer, and Vector lighters will all be more fuel efficient. The lighters with the little platinum coil on top use less energy keeping the flame light.

I am soon going to pick up will be one of Nibo's VIP series; they are blatent St. Dupont knockoffs, and run around $15. I am a sucker for gadgets, I also buy a lot of cutters - currently can't decide if I like my Palio or Xicar better.

I have personally broken 3 Colibri lighters and although they will repair them, the cost to repair them is usually 1/3 of the price of a new one. The last torch I had before this Nibo had a very nice big tank, was considerably more efficient, but was also more expensive. It was called the Volcano, and they aren't very easy to find anymore. I found one here after a bit of Google searching. Mine was different than the one pictured in that the lid hung from chain instead of the flip cap, and the ignition switch was closer to the flame. I think this must be an improved version.

If I were to step up in money from my cheap Nibo Lighters, I would look to Vector KGM Lighters. They have lean burn torch models (use 1/2 the fuel and work in high altitudes), seveal models with built in cutters/punches and a very nice flame model that combines 3 flames into one broad one (Emporer) Pic of the emporer below... Matt

PS it appears bargainhumidors.com carries vector and nibo at good prices.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

One other Vector model caught my attention, but its definitely a table top model. It is waay cheaper than their "Mega Pump" model though.

With the Rapid Fire the butane can IS your tank..



plugging bargainhumidors.com again since its their site that is hosting the pics I am linking to.. 

Matt


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

I use an ST Dupont Tattoo XTend
the center one in the this picture to be precise.
I love it, though it is an investment, it will last you a lifetime.
http://www.worldlux.com/cgi-bin/sho...upont&field1=Xtend Tattoo&dept=SMOKE&collect=


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

drac said:


> I use an ST Dupont Tattoo XTend
> the center one in the this picture to be precise.
> I love it, though it is an investment, it will last you a lifetime.
> http://www.worldlux.com/cgi-bin/sho...upont&field1=Xtend Tattoo&dept=SMOKE&collect=


Yeah, I'd call that an investment at $160. I think my wife would kill me if I bought a $160 lighter...


----------



## jb- (Jul 27, 2004)

Call me crazy but the most reliable of my lighters is a $10 Colibri Firebird. I've dropped it, stepped on it, washed it in the washing machine, the thing keeps on going.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I'll second that; of all the Colibri's I have owned my Firebird is the only one I havn't managed to break to the point it was inoperable. I did break the spring loaded cover off of the top but the lighter still works.

Unfortunately it doesn't seem to get as hot as some of my other lighters, and it won't stay light if you turn the regulator up past halfway. It has been my backup lighter for many years though. The Firebird I have even has the platinum coil, so I suspect it is relatively fuel efficient. If I do ever to permanently break it I will be certain to buy another one as a backup. 

Matt


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Ditto on the colibri firebirds. I've got two that I originally purchased as backup/travel lighters, and gradually they have become my faves. Good, cheap dependable lighters.

In other news, Blazer lighters has a new insert for traditional Zippo's that turn them into a butane torch. It's about friggin' time!! I love the classic zippo look, hate the smell. Gotta get me one of these. :w


----------



## gkpk (Feb 10, 2004)

Deriffe said:


> Nibo's are great and the price is right. I've got a Colibri torch and a Colibri pipe lighter. I've had both less than a year and both are BACK at Colibri being worked on. :c
> 
> Colibri and Lava are the Butane's I use. Both are great. :al


Same here.
I have a Colibri CEO iv'e been using for about 5 years and a Colibri Vortex 2 i sent back twice to get repaired.......go figure.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I tend to buy lighters off of e-bay. Cheap prices and sometimes I get one that lasts. I have a torch lighter that I bought off of e-bay that is great!

I bought a Colibri off of e-bay and it broke within a month. But because I hardly paid anything for it, it didn't bother me that much.

So, what I am trying to say is that I go the cheap route and have had some sucess and some failure, but have never been disappointed because I haven't invested that much into a lighter.


----------



## jackmoe (Jun 11, 2004)

LeafHog said:


> In other news, Blazer lighters has a new insert for traditional Zippo's that turn them into a butane torch. It's about friggin' time!! I love the classic zippo look, hate the smell. Gotta get me one of these. :w


Ok, now that just sounds too cool. But I did a google and couldnt find any info on them anywhere. Any idea where I coudl get one, or see a pic, or something?

Thanks.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

http://www.smokeshopmag.com/0804/showcase/

haven't found one for sale yet, let me know if you do!!


----------

